# Breeder says Puppy has Coccidia



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

I only know about coccidia in chickens, and it's often treatable and curable. I think that it has a lot has to do with environment management. I imagine they shaved your puppy because of severe diarrhea? Have they given any indication of when your puppy will be okay for you to take him? I would talk to a vet about it if you have one.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks-I did go to the vet near me today to ask. They said it is due to unsanitary conditions:/ They told me the name of the drug that they use to treat it. I guess if they puppy can be treated properly it won't cause further damage.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you viewing this as a red flag for this breeder?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

It was common for shelter puppies that I fostered to come with coccidia, the treatment was a liquid in a syringe, Clavamox maybe? I never ran into a dog that was shaved due coccidia. Maybe you can ask for a copy of the vet report on your pup's treatment. Then you will have another name to follow up with.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions--I do know what vet the breeder uses--maybe they will give me more information. I think the breeder has a good reputation and is AKC merit according to reviews from a year or so ago on this site. Funny--got my last poodle from a backyard breeder--did not have any of these problems--the dog was healthy for 15 years. I thought I was being so smart this time with all of the research I've done.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

scooterscout I don't think clavamox would be the drug used. Clavamox covers bacteria and coccidia are protozoans. Sulfadimethoxine or trimethoprim-sulfadiazine would be more likely. In chickens coccidia are pretty likely to be normal and dogs love to eat chicken poop. Javelin tested positive for coccidia when he was about 4-5 months old but he was asymptomatic. My vet and I talked about it and decided to do nothing since he was not having problems. He has tested negative since then.

If coccidia make their way into a kennel it can spread pretty easily and this could be just a recent and one time problem at the kennel, but that would be a red flag for me too if I didn't get reassurance that it was not chronic in the facility.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all for responding. My vet here said to make sure the dog was treated with Albon. I am having very limited communication with the breeder--the puppy was supposed to be re tested yesterday. I did notice that someone who got a dog from this breeder in November had a delay of a week to ten days before receiving the puppy due to some illness. That person has not posted much since getting the dog though.

I am thinking that it is hard to get rid of coccidia in a facility with a lot of animals and she may be struggling with this.

Good news is-she told me what the puppy has and is apparently getting treatment. I have to fly up and get the puppy and fly back--so that could be a really messy trip unless the puppy is well. 

I'm glad to know that some of you had experience with this and that you and your dogs are okay. I don't know if I am making too big a deal over this or not--but it is a little alarming to hear.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ShamrockPoodle sulfadimethoxine is the generic name for Albion.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope this issue resolves very soon for your puppy and you, and that you have that new baby in your arms very soon!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I hear about coccidia all the time on a FB repro group I am on...I think it is very very common under certain conditions (not necessarily bad conditions, just chickens on the property, etc.). The treatment of choice is toltrazuril, which is available as Baycox in Canada, but is usually bought by breeders in the U.S. from horse meds sites online. Toltrazuril apparently kills the coccidia, while Albon just suppresses it. It is one of those things that affects young puppies more than adults. It usually resolves very quickly with toltrazuril. Some breeders who have experienced coccidia in the past use it prophylactically along with their worming protocol. 

I wouldn't consider it a red flag per se. I would be concerned about the lack of communication with the breeder. It also isn't clear why the rear was shaved. Can you send a photo?


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow-thanks for all of the detailed information. Especially glad to know about the different types of medication used to treat it. I called the breeder-- he has been vet cleared and will most likely be coming home in the next week or so!!!! The breeder does 3 to 4 fecal tests on puppies before sending them--and numerous other tests-- to make sure they are clear-- and she will send his vet reports. Apparently he did not have bad symptoms--she just wanted to make sure everything was okay. I will get him to the vet soon after his arrival to have things checked out further. I'm not as worried now. 

Whew-I guess I am just a nervous Poodle Mommy already. Thank you--I will post pictures of his arrival soon! I sure hope the little guy loves me as much as I already love him!!!!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Good! Who is the breeder?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The puppy has coccidia, the breeder has a "lot of dogs" to take care of...I'm getting a very bad feeling about this. Sounds like a puppy mill to me. I would get out of this ASAP!


----------

